# Grape Solar Panel



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Howdy ya'll, I am beginning the search for a new off grid solar system. I have designed 12 v, 24 v and 48 v systems so am not a newbie at this- not an expert by far either - but I am trying to scout for the least expensive options out there. Shipping kills any savings, it seems, so I was happy to find the Grape Solar at Home Depot. Looking at the 235 watt (30.1 v, 7.81 a) it turns out to be $1.43 / per watt after taxes and shipping is free. This seems like the best deal but I've never heard of Grape Solar and the specs don't detail much else. Does anyone here have experience with these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

There has been a proliferation of "newer" companies getting into the solar bis/
No I have not even heard of Grape Solar . . .nor heard that name mentioned on the big list of solar installer's, that i am on.

Yes you can get china stuff cheaper........

BUT . . To me getting the stuff from Home Despot makes a lot of sense for you because of warranty and shipping breakage issues. 

Imagine if you will, panels that --You-- order straight from china......
If they arrive damaged imagine the head aches you will have resolving the issue....

So yup, paying home despot their price eliminates several issues for--You.

Check HD's warranty and inspect the product carefully-before- you go out the door.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

I spoke with a rep from Grape solar when they had a station at our local Costco. My understanding was that the company sources their panels from a number of suppliers rather than dedicated facilities.

The numbers that I recall seeing on their spec sheets seemed in-line with other panels and I think the price was about what you are seeing at HD.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I just recieved these German made panels. They charge 120$ for shipping, but even then, it works out to be 1.22$ per watt. Will be putting them up on the roof in another week or two.

http://www.amazon.com/158w-Monocrys...e=UTF8&qid=1376843392&sr=8-2&keywords=dmsolar


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

alrighty then :thumb: thanks ya'll. i think i will go with the home depot purchase for the warranty. will let you know how it all goes after installations (which at current schedule :lookout:may be november )


----------

